# VU 43 inch TV Should i go for it??...Urgent



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jan 15, 2016)

Guys i saw this tv on flipkart (Buy Vu 43D6535 109 cm (43) LED TV Online with BBD Offers! at best Prices In India)  and its being sold for  25k instead of 28.5K

things which i noticed was they claim they have IPS A+ Grade panel( This is some actual term to grade panels or its just their unit, like how different TV manufacturers have their own refresh rates)

Also someone in the review section mentioned that it does no play content of 60fps properly. 
And doesn't support Audio Codec AC3 how much does this matter??

I would be using that TV for media Consumption as well as using it to play games through my computer.

also a 43 inch TV for 25K is not bad plus i might borrow my friends ICICI CC.

Should i go for it??

It is worth the money??


----------

